# 7 ton blue max electrical splitter



## gogiburn (Mar 5, 2013)

i bought one of these after using a lever operated splitter for years.the hand on pusher never went close to the wedge so when the electric one didn't i didn't know there was anything wrong.when a friend showed me his 2 gas operated ones i found out my ram shuld go to wedge it doesn't it stops 7 inches short of the wedge. the company that sold it to me CPO OUTLET won't replace it and wants me to drive 6 hours round trip to get it fixed.i am handy to fix it myself but i have no idea what to change to fix it.any help would be appreciated


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Take it back as that is why you paid for a warranty. If you you try to fix it yourself and screw something up you have voided any warranty and you will be out all of the money you have invested in it. That is why it is always better to buy local. Roger


----------

